# Questions about the poodle coat



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you tell me about the various coat types of poodles? I know there is coarse, which is preferred, and then soft, but that's about all I'm aware of. The coarse is better for shaping trims, right? Does this mean it's thicker and stronger, or is it just stronger & doesn't flop down like the soft coats? 
Is there any way to make a "soft" coat stronger and coarser to help shape the coat in grooming? 

Another question (sorry haha), when does the coat change from puppy to adult fur occur and how long does it usually last? How exactly can I tell if Des is going through his coat change? 
His fur is curly on his back, but it's not really tight or strong curls, it only curls at the very end, and the rest is fluffy. And it's usually surrounded by a lot of straight thick fluff, but it still looks cotton-y and is very soft. I use Miracle Coat's Leave in Conditioner but only on his body/legs to help with brushing out & preventing tangles (it does the job!! smells great too). I've only used it twice though.. is using this going to cause a noticeable change to his coat?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ya can get all sorts of poodle fuzz, paticularly when you take into account all the byb poodles...

A nice crisp coat has coarse feeling guard hairs, they are almost wiry and springy, very strong and thick. 

You can get thick and thin coats, coats that seem to mat up quickly and others that don't, you can get curls, and waves, and even stick straight in some of the byb ones! You can get limp floppy hair, and frizzy afro hair, and everything in between.

And there are products that can *help* a soft coat, but at the same time you can't really change the genetics of how it'll grow! Ie, you can't get a black person with a natural afro to actually grow long straight hair. Sure you can straighten their hair, but it won't GROW straight.... Or vs vs, getting someone with long straight hair to grow an afro!

Puppy coat change is usually at around 9-14 months old, though it can vary. The length of time it takes varies too, but you're usually looking at a good month of really keeping ontop of that combing out the puppy coat at least daily.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Great Question*

I was just wondering the same thing. Olie is only about 20 weeks or so and his hair is pretty curly but real soft and getting long.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Elphabas hair is almost poker straight ((from her awful breeding))
her adult hair is coming in, and it feels like...silken curls like they're really floppy
but at least they aren't straight anymore xDD

shes being groomed today, 2 hours from now!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> shes being groomed today, 2 hours from now!!


Pictures!!! Pictures!!! Pictures!!!! Oh, did I mention... PICTURES??!!??!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

oh there will be TONS of photos!!
hopefully its not a botch job like the last one ^_^


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info FlyingDuster!!  
What you said makes a lot of sense, about helping the coat but not changing it. So would you use products like volumizing stuff to make a soft/floppy coat more "firm" or springy? 

Keithsomething, I agree: PICTURES!!  Good luck, I'm sure she'll look adorable even if the cut turns out less-than-great.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Pictures!!! Pictures!!! Pictures!!!! Oh, did I mention... PICTURES??!!??!!


Check her nails before you take her home! Make sure they're cut! And check her ears to make sure they got her ear hair! Do it RIGHT in front of them!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

How can you tell if a 15 week old pup will have a cottony coat or nice springy coat when he is an adult? Mercury is pretty cottony but kinks up pretty tightly when wet. I couldn't tell anything from his parents as his dad is corded and dam was sheared almost to the skin. Its been over 11yrs since I had a spoo pup and cant remember what my old boy's coat felt like. Mercury feels like a cloud.


----------

